# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  رفتن به مدرسه غیر انتفاعی...!!

## ghadremotlagh

سلام..
من مدت دو هفته است که تو یه مدرسه غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کردم..
اونا از 15 تیر به مدرسه میومدن و بعضی درس های پیش مثل دیفرانسیل و تحلیلی و قسمتی از فیزیک وگسسته رو اندازه 7-8 جلسه از من جلوترن.
راستش سعی میکنم خودمو بهشون برسونم ولی احساس میکنم اغلب مطالبو نمیفهمم..
حس میکنم اشتباه بوده این کارم و بهتره تا دیر نشده برم مدرسه دولتی  و از اول کلاس این درسها حضور داشته باشم..
از طرفی هم تا الان سردرگم بودم و نتونستم به برنامه ریزیم ثبات بدم
حالا به نظرتون بهتره از اون مدرسه در بیام و برم دولتی تا این مدت باقی مونده رو پایه بخونم یا اینکه همونجا ادامه بدم و واسه درسها برم کلاس بیرون؟؟(فکر کنم کلاس بیرونم زیاد وقتمو بگیره)

----------


## vseo

معلم هاش در چه سطحی هستند؟ اگه معلم های غیر انتفاعی بهتره همونجا بمون اگه فرقی نمی کنه برو دولتی ! همونطور که خودت گفتی کلاس زیاد وقتتو می گیره ! ولی خب رشته ریاضی دبیر خیلی مهمه ...

----------


## ghadremotlagh

من چند جلسه که رفتم سطح معلماشو متوسط دیدم..به جز عربی و دینی که عالی بودن
البته چون من از ادامه مباحث شرکت کردم و درس های قبلی رو خوب متوجه نشدم شاید از نظرم متوسطن..!
ولی بچه های کلاسمون میگن تو شهرمون این معلم ها تک هستن

----------


## vseo

منظورم معلم درس های اختصاصیته به خصوص ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی !!! عمومی ها خودت باید مرور و تکرار داشته باشی !

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

راستی مدرسه تون کی تعطیل می کنه چون مدرسه غیر انتفاعی شهر ما الان شروع کرده و فکر کنم یه ماه به عید تموم شه مدرسه که در این صورت خیلی بهتره تا مدرسه دولتی که حتی بعضی مدرسه ها تا 1 ماه بعد عید هم باید بری مدرسه که دیگه وقتی واسه کنکورت نمی مونه این رو هم در نظر بگیر

----------


## ghadremotlagh

معلمای اختصاصیم متوسطن و من فقط میترسم اگه بمونم اونجا درس های قسمت قبلو خیلی مسلط نشم..
آدم وقتی یه جلسه از کلاس ریاضی عقب میمونه تا یه ماه در جا میزنه اون قسمتو عمیق بفهمه
اونم حالا واسه من که یه ماه عقبم..!
بچه ها میگن احتمالا تا عید بیایم..
ولی مدرسه دولتی که مد نظرمه تا بعد عید  هم میان
شما راست میگی آدم زود تعطیل بشه بهتره..گمونم بهتره بمونم همون غیر انتفاعی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## aftab

درسایی که نبودیو از ویدیو های دبیرستان صنعتی شریف استفاده کن

----------


## ghadremotlagh

تو نت هست این ویدئو ها؟؟

----------


## aftab

اره
اینم ادرسش:سایت آموزش مجازی آلاء | دبیرستان دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
خیلی خوبه.من که خیلی استفاده میکنم ازش

----------


## ghadremotlagh

برا همه درسهای پیش و تمام جلساتو داره؟؟
الان داشتم نگا میکردم نتونستم جلسه اولو پیدا کنم

----------


## aftab

باید یکمی بگردی تا با چیدمان سایتش اشنا بشی
از پارسال ویدیوهاشونو گذاشتن یکمی ناقصی داره اما ویدیوهایی که از کلاس درسای امسال میزارن همشون هست..
بگو چه جلسه ای رو میخوای ببینم میتونم برات پیدا کنم یا نه

----------


## ghadremotlagh

جلسه اول هندسه تحلیلی...ممنون :Y (518):

----------


## aftab

فیلم کلاس های درس تحلیلی
اینم جلسه ی اول تحلیلی سال93-94

----------


## farshidr90

> سلام..
> من مدت دو هفته است که تو یه مدرسه غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کردم..
> اونا از 15 تیر به مدرسه میومدن و بعضی درس های پیش مثل دیفرانسیل و تحلیلی و قسمتی از فیزیک وگسسته رو اندازه 7-8 جلسه از من جلوترن.
> راستش سعی میکنم خودمو بهشون برسونم ولی احساس میکنم اغلب مطالبو نمیفهمم..
> حس میکنم اشتباه بوده این کارم و بهتره تا دیر نشده برم مدرسه دولتی  و از اول کلاس این درسها حضور داشته باشم..
> از طرفی هم تا الان سردرگم بودم و نتونستم به برنامه ریزیم ثبات بدم
> حالا به نظرتون بهتره از اون مدرسه در بیام و برم دولتی تا این مدت باقی مونده رو پایه بخونم یا اینکه همونجا ادامه بدم و واسه درسها برم کلاس بیرون؟؟(فکر کنم کلاس بیرونم زیاد وقتمو بگیره)


تو این کار سعی کن از چندتا بزرگتر که تجربه ای تو این کار دارند استفاده کنی.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام..
> من مدت دو هفته است که تو یه مدرسه غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کردم..
> اونا از 15 تیر به مدرسه میومدن و بعضی درس های پیش مثل دیفرانسیل و تحلیلی و قسمتی از فیزیک وگسسته رو اندازه 7-8 جلسه از من جلوترن.
> راستش سعی میکنم خودمو بهشون برسونم ولی احساس میکنم اغلب مطالبو نمیفهمم..
> حس میکنم اشتباه بوده این کارم و بهتره تا دیر نشده برم مدرسه دولتی  و از اول کلاس این درسها حضور داشته باشم..
> از طرفی هم تا الان سردرگم بودم و نتونستم به برنامه ریزیم ثبات بدم
> حالا به نظرتون بهتره از اون مدرسه در بیام و برم دولتی تا این مدت باقی مونده رو پایه بخونم یا اینکه همونجا ادامه بدم و واسه درسها برم کلاس بیرون؟؟(فکر کنم کلاس بیرونم زیاد وقتمو بگیره)


تو این کار سعی کن از چندتا بزرگتر که تجربه ای تو این کار دارند استفاده کنی.

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

دوست عزیز بهت پیشنهاد میکنم به هیچ وجه به مدرسه دولتی برنگردی
مدارس دولتی دیگه به درد نمیخورن(البته بعضیاشون خیلی قوین)
منم پارسال سال چهارم مدرسم رو عوض کردم و از دولتی به غیر انتفاعی رفتم و خیلی پیشرفت کردم
یا علی

----------

